# diy feather grinder - url?



## returntoarchery (May 24, 2008)

There is a website out there that has the plans for making and use of a feather grinder. I saw it a few weeks ago. Apparently I didn't bookmark it and for the life of me I can't find it again. 

Anybody seen it and have the url handy?

Yeah I know 3 Rivers Archery has one for sale but they are way too proud it.

Thanks

RTA


----------



## SOS (May 24, 2008)

Don't remember the website, but here's what I made based off of it.  

http://leatherwall.bowsite.com/TF/lw/thread2.cfm?threadid=155477&category=88#1878313

Maybe this will help....
STeve


----------



## returntoarchery (May 24, 2008)

Yep Steve that's the grinding jig. The site I'm looking for as I recall has the specs for building that jig. Until I can find it the link you give will do.

Thanks


----------



## returntoarchery (May 24, 2008)

Ah. Just found it! 

http://www.bowyersedge.com/feather.html

With both examples I'll be able to rig something up that'll work for me. Now off to the hardware store.


----------

